# I've knitted a meerkat



## Warrigal (Jan 23, 2014)

Two actually. This is the second one.
The first was a rather odd shape.

Meet soccer meerkat


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 23, 2014)

Demerit points to the first poster who mentions the ball placement!   Oh,... that'd be me. 




You're getting good at this Poll, how did you stay that patient this long?  Well done, a real cutie.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 23, 2014)

_He is a cutie Warrigal, trust you to notice that Di _


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 23, 2014)

:aargh:

Oi, the ball is attached to his right foot, as is proper for a soccer player.


----------



## Anne (Jan 23, 2014)

That is so cute, Warrigal!!   You must be very patient; I don't knit, and rarely finish things that I try to crochet.  Not good at it, either.


----------



## Casper (Jan 23, 2014)

_*Very nice Warri.....layful:

Di I definitely would have had demerit points only you beat me to it......
First thing I noticed.....*_


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 23, 2014)

Hrumph !! I might have to give you both negative notification points.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 23, 2014)

_You can rest assure that thought didn't enter my head Warrigal, trust me would i lie to you.  Spank me_


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 23, 2014)

I trust you implicitly, Jillaroo. It's Di I'm keeping my eye on.

:lofl:


----------



## Casper (Jan 23, 2014)

_*
 OMG.....what a goody twoshoes you are Jilly......*_


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm watching you too, Caspar.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 23, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*
> OMG.....what a goody twoshoes you are Jilly......View attachment 4578*_



Ha you's just jealous 'cause Warri trusts me, you will have to work harder Casper


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2014)

I might even knit you a meerkat for being such a good girl. :encouragement:

Nothing for those other rude slappers though :tongue-new:


----------



## Casper (Jan 24, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> Ha you's just jealous 'cause Warri trusts me, you will have to work harder Casper



_*
Teacher's Pet....*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh gee taa for that Warrigal my friend, not dobbin' or nuttin' but that Di needs to be watched:hair::magnify:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Casper (Jan 24, 2014)

_*I'm getting out of this thread for now, gotta do my homework.....
This 3rd grade stuff is a lot harder than last year.....:doh:*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 24, 2014)

_In other words you are piking_:lofl:


----------



## Casper (Jan 24, 2014)

_*You got that right Jilly.....*_:cheers1:


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 24, 2014)

*Casper*


----------

